# Good year so far for Sharpies!



## nomrcy

Hunting has been good so far for sharpies! Also seeing alot more Huns this year.


















Looking forward to some more hunting out west in a couple weeks.


----------



## T Shot

Nicely done sir! Good to see your still alive!


----------



## takethekids

Thanks for sharing! Are there quite a few Sharpies in the Mott area? I've never harvested one before and I would love to when I go there in late November...pretty excited about the huns as well!


----------



## nomrcy

I hunt a little further East from Mott-but I am sure there are sharpies in that area too. They get a little spooky in the late season though. If there are sunflower fields still standing-they will be in that area. Good luck!


----------



## nomrcy

Another good day today for Upland hunting-I don't know that I have ever seen this many sharpies, but we have alot of standing corn and sunflowers in the area.


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point

Great pics. How have you been doing lately?


----------



## Dick Monson

nomrcy, don't know how I missed that picture but it is great. What a combo hunt....that's what's so good about hunting ND!


----------



## nomrcy

Thanks Dick-that is why I like ND!!

Shorthair-I haven't been out West since deer opener, but the numbers of grouse were amazing-they seem to come out more after a snow. Shot my limit of pheasants and grouse both that Saturday and Sunday. Going back for X-mas..... :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones

Nice pics! I also shot more sharpies this year and saw a lot more too. Hopefully this winter won't be too hard on them and there'll be plenty around next year too. :beer:


----------



## kingcanada

i'm jonesin' bad now! 1 month till my annual bird run to north dakota. someday i am going to give in and just move there! came real close a few years ago, but my folks are getting old now and need my help. i wish nd hadn't gone to the stupid 2 week licensing like sd has. makes it a once per year trip for a man off very limited income. i dearly love to hunt the sharptails, maybe more than the pheasants. at least sage grouse season opens tomorrow here in wyo. don't believe the endangered species talk, we have the things in obscene numbers in the better areas.


----------



## kingcanada

the sage grouse season is going great here! helps me hold out for late october.


----------

